# Auckland Accomodation Sept/Oct



## atalia (Mar 14, 2011)

Help!!!!
My son and I are going to NZ in June. I now have run into a bit of a hiccup. My son, aged 16 has a place for six weeks at the NZFA (NZ Film Accademy). We are therefore going to be looking to get cheap self catering accomodation for September thro to mid October within travelling distance for him. The school is situated in Queen Street, Auckland. We know-World Cup rugby.....bad timing!!!
Any suggestions?
Thanks, Maria.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

I would suggest Backpackers as you can prepare your own meals to keep costs down, & Queens street has a large amount of eateries & take away food places,
Here are a couple of websites I suggest booking ASAP as RWC is on.

Queen Street Backpackers - Auckland Backpackers Accommodation

Nomads Auckland backpackers hostel - New Zealand


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anski said:


> I would suggest Backpackers as you can prepare your own meals to keep costs down, & Queens street has a large amount of eateries & take away food places,
> Here are a couple of websites I suggest booking ASAP as RWC is on.
> 
> Queen Street Backpackers - Auckland Backpackers Accommodation
> ...


Book them far enough in advance and you should be OK. Alternatively look for a serviced apartment - Waldorf do a load over Beach Street/Auckland uni way and they will give long-term rates.


----------



## atalia (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya, thanks for the suggestion. However I was thinking more on the lines of a little appartment as he will have quite a study load, so would need as little as distraction as possible.
Maria




anski said:


> I would suggest Backpackers as you can prepare your own meals to keep costs down, & Queens street has a large amount of eateries & take away food places,
> Here are a couple of websites I suggest booking ASAP as RWC is on.
> 
> Queen Street Backpackers - Auckland Backpackers Accommodation
> ...


----------

